# Meet FC & SJ



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, my setup has just about peaked. Infact, it's probably more than I actually need for domestic use.

The SJ runs like a dream but was a little niggly to get dialled in at beginning; wasted probably 150g of beans which hurt!









The Cherub is one hell of a machine for the price.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice set up. Reminded me of Noah's arc - don't ask me why!!


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks brilliant! Plenty of accessories too!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it just me who can't see the photo then?

Steve

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Must be just you Steve! Pic looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Strange, not showing on my N7. Will look on the PC later.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice set up, i am still deciding on my first.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

A excellent reference for how big a mazzer might look next to my setup


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shrink those lovely big grinders are trying to get to you!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Indeed... Looking at this, a SJ with mini hopper would fit under my work tops.

But I might like to get a grinder where single dosing works convincingly!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You can single dose on a sj. 20g in 20g out.



shrink said:


> Indeed... Looking at this, a SJ with mini hopper would fit under my work tops.
> 
> But I might like to get a grinder where single dosing works convincingly!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

~Yep tis what I do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just need a clear access o the Shute and a brush, the sweeper brush mod also helps....


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice Setup, same as mine. Still torn between black cherub vs all stainless though! - Might polish my SJ for lols


----------

